# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Δεν πυρώνουν

## nicktzad

μετα απο δυο μηνες διαιτα του αρσενικου για να χασει το λιπος που ειχε,αρχισα την διαδικασια να τα πυρωσω και τα δυο(αρσενικο θυληκο).αρχισα πριν 2 βδομαδες να τους βαζω 2 φορες την εβδομαδα αυγο,2 φορες μηλο,παπαρουνα,μιγμα για καναρινια και τους πηρα και ενα σκευασμα για πυρωμα(aidonine λεγετε) και το δινω εδω και 3-4 μερες.οσο τα ειχα χωριστα φωναζε το ενα το αλλο και ο αρσενικος της κελαιδουσε.ομως απο τοτε που τα εβαλα στην ζευγαρωστα με το χωρισμα φαινεται να μην ενδιαφερεται το ενα για το αλλο.επισης οι κοιλιες δεν δειχνουν να ειναι πυρωμενα.μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο για να πυρωσουν τα πουλια ή συνεχιζω ετσι οπως ειμαι και απλα περιμενω??επισης να σας πω οτι τα εχω σε εξωτερικο χωρο αν αυτο παιζει καποιο ρολο.

----------


## jk21

Φιλε μου ολα απο λιγο παιζουν ρολο.πριν απο ολα ο εξωτερικος χωρος.μεχρι προσφατα ο καιρος ηταν χαλια και ουτε τωρα εχουμε δει τις ανοιξιατικες φωτεινες μερες.οσα ειναι σε εσωτερικο χωρο εχουν και θερμοτητα αλλα κυριως αρκετες ωρες εστω τεχνητο φωτισμο (σε οσους μαλιστα ακολουθουν καποιο προγραμμα ,αυτο αυξανεται σταδιακα ).οποτε απο μονος του ο λογος αυτος (εξωτερικη εκτροφη ) δρα προς το παρον ανασταλτικα.μετα ειναι η διαιτα.τοσο καιρο που εκανες διαιτα υποθετω θα ειχες μειωσει τους λιπαρους σπορους.αυτο μειωνει και την παρεχομενη βιταμινη ε  που δεν δρα φυσικα διεγερτικα απο το πουθενα αλλα ενισχυει την ορμονικη ισορροπια .οταν ενας οργανισμος μπαινει σε δραστικη αλλαγη συνηθειων (πχ διατροφης) δεν ειναι ασυνηθες και ορμονικα να μην εχει ευσταθεια.ολα ομως ειναι αναστρεψιμα και γρηγορα.δινε συνεχως πρωτεινη και μαλιστα με πληροτητα αμινοξεων . η αυγοτροφη πρεπει ναη  ειναι καθημερινη πια.απλα να ελεγχεις επειδη ειναι  επιρρεπη στην παχυνση μην ξεκινησουν λιπος ξανα.ομως μεχρι να γινει  κατι τετοιο να δινεις συχνοτατα και οχι 2 φορες μονο 
αυτο θα σε βοηθησει στην προετοιμασια σου διατροφικα.
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...93%CE%97%CE%A3

την παπαρουνα να την κοψεις .τους λογους θα τους δεις εδω  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...85%CE%BD%CE%B1
μονο πυρωτικη δεν ειναι...

η πολυβιταμινη που δινεις ειναι συμπλεγμα βιταμινων Β μονο .διαβασε το αρθρο που σου εδωσα για την προετοιμασια και αν δεν αποφασισεις να εισαγαγεις τροφες οπως γυρη ,μαγια ,σιτελαιο κλπ θα πρεπει να παρεις καποιο επιπλεον  σκευασμα για αμινοξεα και βιταμινη Ε . να δινεις επισης συχνα μπροκολο και καροτα για βιταμινη α (εχουν σε μορφη προβιταμινης τα καροτενοειδη )


μην ανησυχεις που ο αρσενικος σταματησε να κελαηδα .ειναι φυσιολογικη αντιδραση των πουλιων οταν ερχονται κοντα σε ενα θηλυκο στο οποιο δειχνουν συμπαθεια.θα τον ξαναδεις να κελαηδα κατα την διαρκεια της αναπαραγωγης καποιες φορες κατεβαζοντας τα φτερα .ειναι κινηση που κανει οταν θελει να βατεψει

υπομονη!!!

----------


## nicktzad

αυτο που λες για τον καιρο οντως εχεις δικιο.ουτε εχει μεγαλωσει πολυ η μερα ακομα ουτε εχει ζεστανει ο καιρος αρκετα.
οσο για την διαιτα του αρσενικου,ναι ειχα κοψει τους λιπαρους σπορους.τωρα εχω επιστρεψει παλι στην κανονικη αναλογια.θα επρεπε να τους αυξησω τους λιπαρους σπορους παραπανω απο το κανονικο?
αυγοτροφη εχω φτιαξει μια συνταγη που εχω βρει στο forum την οποια ομως η θυληκια ουτε που την αγκιζει,οποτε της δινω σκετο αυγο.την αυγοτροφη εμποριου δεν την τρωει κανενα απο τα δυο.
η παπαρουνα δρα κατα καποιο τροπο σαν ηρεμιστικο δηλ. απο οτι διαβαζω.αρα την σταματω.
το aidodine δηλ απο μονο του δεν κανει δουλεια??θελει και συμπληρωμα??μου ειπανε οτι περιεχει βιταμινη Ε...

----------


## jk21

οχι δεν θα δωσεις παραπανω λιπαρους σπορους! ενα μιγμα με ποσοστο απο 25% το πολυ 30 % λιπαρους ειναι οκ .και παντα προσεχεις για παχυνση ειδικα στον αρσενικο.εχει μεγαλη σημασια να δινεις 1 κουταλακι ανα πουλι την ημερα .οχι παραπανω!απλα αν βρεις κια ή καμελινα ,να δινεις 1 κουταλι του γλυκου σε ξεχωρη ταιστρα ανα 3 μερες .θα ηθελα να μου πεις πιο μιγμα σπορων χρησιμοποιεις (οχι τοσο για θεμα γονιμοτητας αλλα για το προβλημα παχυνσης που ειχανε) .ποια αυγοτροφη χρησιμοποιουσες και δεν ειχε αποτελεσματα και την εκανες οπως λεει ακριβως η συνταγη ή εκανες καποια παραλλαγη;το aidonine  απο οτι ξερω περιεχει

Σύνθεση   
 Βιταμίνη Α, Βιταμίνη Β1, Βιταμίνη Β2, Βιταμίνη Β6, Παντοθενικό ασβέστιο, Βιταμίνη ΡΡ, Βιταμίνη Β12, Βιοτίνη

δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να παρεις ειδικο συμπληρωμα επιπλεον με αμινοξεα και βιταμινη ε   αν δινεις συχνα αυγο,γυρη στην αυγοτροφη τους και σιτελαιο  αλλα και τον σπορο καμελινα για βιτ ε και λιπαρα οξεα  οπως επισης και κια για πρωτεινες και λιπαρα οξεα.οι αναγκες τους (για ευγονια) με αυτα καλυπτονται.τα συνθετικα συμπληρωματα διατροφης χρειαζονται κυριως μετα απο ασθενειες ή διαπιστωμενο προβλημα γονιμοτητας παρα την σωστη διατροφη ενος πουλιου.εσυ δεν εχεις προβλημα σε πρωτη φαση,διαπιστωμενο .οταν μου πεις ποια αυγοτροφη δινεις θα σου πω περισσοτερα τι μπορει να κανεις ωστε απο εκει να ενισχυθουν τα πουλακια

----------


## mgerom

Tο αυγό είναι ίσως η σωστότερη επιλογή,αρκεί να είναι καλοβρασμένο και να απομακρύνεται πολύ πρίν παρουσιάσει αλλοιώσεις.
Oι σπόροι όλων των φυτών που ανθίζουν πρόωρα την ανοιξη είναι "ενδιαφέροντες" για τα πουλιά και τα βγάζουν απο τον χειμωνιάτικο υποσιτισμό.
δημιουργούν την αίσθηση του ερχομού της ανοιξης και την διάθεση για ζευγάρωμα.
οι σπόροι της παπαρούνας έχω την γνώμη οτι διεγείρουν αυτό το συναίσθημα και με το αυξημένο ποσοστό λίπους και πρωτεϊνών αλλά και με την σωστή αναλογία
ασβεστίου-φωσφόρου που διαθέτουν, γίνονται μια πρώτης τάξεως διατροφική επιλογή, μαζί με το σισάμι, για την εποχή.τα ποσοστά βέβαια παροχής της σε ένα μείγμα σπόρων, δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνούν τα επίπεδα του 3 έως 5 % .

----------


## nicktzad

Δημητρη ο αρσενικος ειχε παχυνει μαλλον απο λαθος δικο μου.επειδη τον ειχα εξω ολο τον χειμωνα και φοβομουν μηπως κρυωσει του εβαζα παραπανω καναβουρι στο μιγμα του και αυτος ετρωγε μονο αυτο.χρησιμοποιω χυμα τροφη και μια της vitacraft.
αυγοτροφη εχω φτιαξει αυτην http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...υγόψωμο την οποια ο αρσενικος την ψιλοτσιμπαει αλλα η καναρα ποτε...ετσι τους δινω και αυγο βραστο για συμπληρωμα.
θα ψαξω να βρω κια και καμελινα.
οσο για αυτο που λες οτι χρειαζονται μια κουταλια σπορους την ημερα το εκανα στην διαιτα αλλα ο αρσενικος εδειχνε πεινασμενος ολη μερα και ειχε σταματησει επισης να κελαηδα.στην περιοδο που διανυω τι κανω??το συνεχιζω με μια κουταλια + τα φρουτα και αυγα που του βαζω??
mgerom σωστα φαινονται και αυτα που λες εσυ για την παπαρουνα αλλα.....οι αποψεις διιστανται!!!!!εγω τωρα τι κανω??την συνεχιζω ή οχι???
ααα...επισης γυρη που μπορω να βρω??

----------


## jk21

στην υπαρχουσα συνταγη που μου λες δοκιμασε να αλεθεις στα 200γρ της και ενα φρεσκοβρασμενο (για 12 λεπτα) αυγο χωρις το τσοφλι και δωσε ή βρασε 1 κουταλι κινοα (απο καταστημα βιολογικων ) οπως λεω εδω  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BD%CF%8E%CE%BD  και μετα ανακατεψε το στραγγισμενο με το αυγοψωμο σε αναλογια 1 προς 1 ή 1 κινοα - 2 αυγοψωμο οπως δεις οτι το προτιμουν περισσοτερο.αν και ετσι αποτυχεις δινε αυγο οπως σου ειπε και ο μακης.για την παπαρουνα πραττεις οπως επιλεξεις .θα την εδινα μονο για το ασβεστιο της αν δεν υπηρχαν αλλες πηγες.αν δεν βρεις τους λιπαρους σπορους που σου ειπα δωσε λιγη οπως σου ειπε και ο κ Μακης σε ξεχωρη ταιστρα ή εντος της αυγοτροφης.γυρη θα βρεις σε καταστηματα βιολογικων ,αρκετες λαικες αγορες και μια μαρκα (αττικη ) σε ψυγεια σουπερμαρκετ (αν δεν βρεις στειλε μου πμ  να σου πω συγκεκριμενο μαρκετ που σιγουρα εχει) .να την διατηρεις στο ψυγειο .την ποσοτητα του ενος κουταλιου σπορων ανα πουλι να την διατηρησεις το δυνατον μονιμα αλλιως να ελεγχεις καθε 15 μερες για λιπος.αυτο με τους σπορους που βρισκονται αυτη τη στιγμη στη φυση ειναι σημαντικοτατο που σου προτεινε ο κ μακης.ακομα και αν δεν υπαρχουν σποροι δινε κεφαλες με ανθη απο ταραξακο (πικραλιδα) και ζωχο που εχει αυτη τη στιγμη παντου

----------


## nicktzad

αυριο το πρωι θα ψαξω για κινοα,καμελινα,κια.το ταραξακο και ζωχο ιδεα δεν εχω τι φυτα ειναι...θα ρωτησω παντως.θα σας ενημερωσω για την εξελιξη του θεματος!!!σας ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια παιδια!!!

----------


## jk21

http://www.google.com/images?hl=el&q...w=1280&bih=837
http://www.google.com/images?um=1&hl...qi=g2&aql=&oq=

τα βρισκεις παντου αυτο τον καιρο ,παρτερια ,κηπους ,εξοχη.ειδικα ο ζωχος ειναι πολυ ευκολο να βρεθει μπροστα σου.καλο πλυσιμο γιατι ειναι αλανιαρικα και δεν ξερεις τι εχει περασει απο κει και μετα στεγνωμα

----------


## nicktzad

αυτα ειναι??ναι τα εχω δει παρα πολλες φορες αλλα δεν ηξερα οτι λεγονται ετσι.αυτα τα δινουμε για την γυρη που εχουν υποθετω,ετσι?αν τα πλυνω η γυρη δεν θα φυγει??ή λεω βλακειες??

----------


## jk21

τα συγκεκριμενα φυτα τα αλλαζουν τα φωτα κυριως τον σπορο τους οταν υπαρχει αλλα και σαν χορταρικα ειναι παραπολυ καλα τοσο σε διατροφικα στοιχεια αλλα και σε ουσιες αποτοξινωτικες ,ιδιως το ταραξακο .και τα δυο τα δινουν πολλοι σε αυτη τη μορφη (σα χορταρικο ) σε πουλια σε κλουβια και τα πουλια πεφτουν με <<τα  μουτρα>> .ειδικα τα ανθη τους (οχι μονο η γυρη ) ειναι γεματα φυσικες χρωστικες και ειδικα στον ταραξακο (λουτεινη -κιτρινο χρωμα) .περα ομως απο ολα αυτα ,θυμιζουν στα πουλια τα χρωματα της φυσης και προδιαθετουν για ζευγαρωμα!

----------


## nicktzad

εδω ειμαι παλι!!

λοιπον,κια και καμελινα δεν βρηκα ,οπως επισης δεν μπορεσα να βρω και κινοα.βρηκα ομως τα χορταρακια που μου ειπατε(ταραξακο και ζωχο) και τα κατασπαραξαν....!!!επισης αυξησα το αβγο γιατι την αυγοτροφη ουτε που να την φτυσουν...ακομα συνεχιζω τα φρουτα, τα χορταρικα και ελαχιστη παπαρουνα.τα εχω ακομα με το χωρισμα στην ζευγαρωστρα.

μετα απο ολα αυτα παρατηρησα μια διαφορετικη συμπεριφορα στον αρσενικο.κοβει κομματια εφημεριδας και τα κουβαλαει.τα βαζει στις γωνιες και μεσα στην ποτιστρα.επισης εχει αρχισει και τραγουδαει στην καναρα που κ που αλλα οχι και πολλα πραγματα.αυτα ειναι καλα σημαδια ???

στην καναρα ωστοσο δεν παρατηρησα κατι διαφορετικο.μηπως αν τα εβαζα μαζι χωρις χωρισμα και τους εβαζα και φωλια να ειναι καλυτερα για να πυρωσει και η καναρα??η συνεχιζω οπως εχουν τα πραγματα??

----------


## jk21

κινοα εχουν ολα σχεδον τα καταστηματα βιολογικων προιοντων.

αν δεν δεις την καναρα να βαζει νημα με τη φωλια ή εστω να παιζει ,δεν νομιζω οτι θα ειναι ετοιμη.θα εβλεπες τουλαχιστον φιλια και ταισμα στο χωρισμα.αν παντως αποφασισεις να τα ενωσεις και σου το προτεινουν και τα αλλα παιδια,μια τσοχα στη φωλια ισως βοηθουσε γιατι μπορει να ειναι και απειρη στο θεμα...

----------


## nicktzad

φιλια και ταισμα οχι δεν εχω δει.μονο αυτο που σας ειπα με τον αρσενικο.θα περιμενω τοτε λιγες μερες ακομα ωσπου  να τα ενωσω και ...ο θεος βοηθος!!

----------


## nicktzad

γεια σας και παλι!!!

λοιπον,τα πουλια δειχνουν πυρωμενα.ετσι νομιζω δηλαδη...ο αρσενικος κελαιδαει στην καναρα,ταιζονται και δινουν φιλια.επισης τα επιασα και κοιταξα τις κοιλιες τους.ο αρσενικος ειναι σιγουρα πυρωμενος αλλα και η θυληκια νομιζω.μου φαινεται αρκετα πιο πρισμενη σε σχεση με πριν. 

σημερα λοιπον ανοιξα το χωρισμα και τους εβαλα και φωλια.επαιζαν ολη μερα με τα νηματα.αυτο ειναι καλο σημαδι νομιζω.αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι τα σκορπισαν ολα κατω και δεν εβαλαν τιποτα στην φωλια.τι γινετε ρε παιδια???ειμαι σε καλο δρομο η οχι???

----------


## jk21

σιγουρα εισαι σε καλο δρομο.χωρις να ειμαι απολυτος θα σου ελεγα αφου δεν μαλωνουν (καθε αλλο ) να μην τα ξαναχωρισεις.ειναι θεμα χρονου αλλα και υπομονης!

----------


## nicktzad

αααα ωραια ωραια!!!!!οχι δεν μαλωνουν καθολου!!θα περιμενω να δουμε τι θα γινει!!
ευχαριστωωωωωω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nicktzad

τελικα τα καταφερανε.το ζευγαρι εκανε 2 αυγα και πιστευω οτι ακολουθουν και τα υπολοιπα.υπαρχει ομως ενα προβλημα...
ελειπα ολο το σαββατοκυριακο και οταν γυρισα τα βρηκα στην φωλια με την καναρα να τα κλωσσαει κ να μην σηκωνεται καθολου.προφανως εχει αρχισει η εκκολαψη οποτε δεν τα αντικαθιστω με ψευτικα,σωστα?και τι γινετε οταν βγουνε οι νεοσσοι??πως θα μεγαλωσουνε με την διαφορα ηλικιας??
επισης το νημα που εχουνε βαλει στην φωλια έιναι ελαχιστο και εχουνε τα αυγα στην τσοχα.αυτο ειναι προβλημα ή αφου την "βρισκουν" ετσι δεν υπαρχει θεμα??
και τελος δεν τα εχω δει να ζευγαρωνουν καθολου...φιλια κ ταισμα βλεπω συνεχεια αλλα απο "φικι φικι" τιποτα.καποιες φορες ειχα πετυχει τον αρσενικο να την κυνηγαει αλλα αυτη να μην καθεται.ακομα και σημερα ειδα αυτη την συμπεριφορα οταν σηκωθηκε η καναρα για λιγο απο τα αυγα.λετε τα αυγα να ειναι αβατευτα??

----------


## jk21

τα αυγα δεν τα αντικαθιστας πια αφου ηδη τα ειχε ζεστανει.για το μεγαλωμα των νεοσσων μην αγχωνεσαι .δεν ειναι δεδομενο οτι θα υπαρξει προβλημα .συνηθως μαλιστα αυτο συμβαινει οταν τα πουλακια ειναι πανω απο 5 ή καποιο εχει απο μονο του καποια δυσλειτουργια.προσφατα διαβασα στο φορουμ οτι ο τελευταιος νεοσσος  αν ειναι πολλα τα μικρα ,που ειναι και ο πιο μικρος σε ηλικια,ειναι (μαλλον απο φυσικη επιλογη) πιο διεκδικητικος στην τροφη και αναπτυσεται πιο ευκολα ενω βγαινει και μια μερα πριν στην εκολλαψη  (αν θυμαμαι καλα.δεν το εχω προσεξει γιατι συνηθως τα αλλαζω με ψευτικα) .απο τη στιγμηπου υπαρχει η τσοχα εισαι οκ.αφου τους βολευει... 

μην περιμενεις ντε και καλα να τα δεις να ζευγαρωνουν ...ειδικα οταν δεν ειναι καποιος συνεχως μαζι του ,λογικο ειναι.το αν τελικα εχει γινει η δουλεια θα το δεις σιγουρα 6 μερες απο το τελευταιο ή και 6 απο το πρωτο αν τυχει αυτο να ειναι ενσπορο.υπαρχει βεβαια και η πιθανοτητα πχ να ειναι 5 τα αυγα και να ειναι τα 2 τελευταια με σπορο.οπως καταλαβαινεις τοτε θες 6 μερες απο τοτε που βγηκαν εκεινα

----------


## nicktzad

ναι αυτο για τον τελευταιο νεοσσο το εχω διαβασει και εγω καπου εδω μεσα οτι ειναι πιο διεκδιτικος απο τους αλλους!!!ολα τα προνοει η φύση(αν ειναι αλήθεια)!!!
και εγω θελω να πιστευω οτι δεν θα τα ειδα να ζευγαρωνουν και οχι να ειναι ασπορα τα αυγα!!το θεμα ομως με την ωοσκοπηση ειναι οτι πως θα ξερω ποιο αυγο ειναι το πρωτο,ποιο το δευτερο κ παει λεγοντας για να τα κοιταξω την σωστη μερα???αν γραψω πανω τους αριθμους θα υπαρξει προβλημα πιστευεις???οσο ειναι 2 ακομα γιατι αν γινει και τριτο αυριο δεν εχει νοημα μετα.ή τα αφηνω ετσι κ οτι γινει εγινε??

----------


## jk21

για το σημαδεμα θα σου πουνε τα παιδια (καποιοι νομιζω το κανουν) πιος μαρκαδορος κανει και δεν δημιουργει προβλημα.για να μην εχεις τετοιο προβλημα να κανειςλαθος σου ειπα 6 μερες απο το τελευταιο.αν σκεφτεις οτι κοντα στο τελευταιο θα αλλαζες τα αυγα βαζοντας τα κανονικα ξανα ,πανω κατω δεν χανεις σε μερες που θα περιμενεις μεχρι την ωοσκοπηση και ετσι

----------


## nicktzad

α ναι σωστα.δικιο εχεις, 6 μερες απο το τελευταιο το πολυ πολυ να χασω 3-4 μερες.δεν λεει τιποτα!!
αν ξερει καποιος ποιος μαρκαδορος κανει για τετοια χρηση ας μου πει.ποιο πολυ απο περιεργεια θα ηθελα να μαθω.και να χασω μερικες μερες δεν λεει τιποτα!!

----------


## mitsman

παλιο μελος και αριστος γνωστης απο οτι εχω καταλαβει,μου εχει αναφερει τα μαρκαδορακια που γραφουμε στα cd,βεβαια εκεινος μου ειπε για μια μικρη κουκιδα στον αεροθαλαμο και οχι ολοκληρο νουμερο!ελπιζω να βοηθησα λιγακι!

----------


## nicktzad

νομιζω βοηθησες αρκετα!!παιδια βρισκομαι στο 3ο αυγο και αυριο πρωι μαλλον θα εχουμε και 4ο απ'οτι φαινεται.αλλα συνεχιζω να βλεπω τον αρσενικο να κυνηγαει την καναρα να ζευγαρωσουν αλλα αυτη να μην καθεται.μονο φιλια και ταισμα βλεπω.λετε να μην πετυχαινω εγω την καταλληλη στιγμη ή γινεται αυτο συνεχεια και τα αυγα ειναι αβατευτα?

----------


## jk21

τα εν οικω ,μη εν δημω    
 ....ειναι σεμνα τα πουλακια σου ,μην σε νοιαζει  :Character0053:     ολα καλα θα πανε!

----------


## mitsman

Και εγω ολο το ιδιο παθαινω...δεν του καθεται μπροστα μου!αλλα ολα μου τα αυγα ειναι ενσπορα!νομιζω οτι απο την στιγμη που ταιζονται τα εχουν βρει οποτε νωρις το πρωι και αργα το απογευμα γινεται σιγουρα η παλιοδουλεια!!

----------


## nicktzad

για να το λετε μαλλον ετσι θα ειναι.θα προτιμουν και αυτα τις περιεργες ωρες.εεεμ γινονται αυτες οι δουλειες μερα μεσημερι???δεν γινονται...
παιδια ειναι η πρωτη φορα που ζευγαρωνω καναρινια και δεν ξερω καθολου την συμπεριφορα τους.παλιοτερα ζευγαρωνα παπαγαλακια μπατζι με μεγαλη επιτυχια και απο οτι θυμαμαι αυτα δεν ειχαν ενδιασμους.τα εβλεπα να ζευγαρωνουν οποιαδηποτε ωρα της ημερας(και τα αυγα ολα ενσπορα,ειχα γεμισει τον τοπο παπαγαλακια..)....γι'αυτο με ανησυχουν τωρα τα καναρινια.

----------


## mitsman

Και εμενα πρωτη μου φορα ειναι που ζευγαρωνω!πιστευω οτι εχει να κανει με την κοινωνικοποιηση του πουλιου!και το ποσο ανετα νιωθει μπροστα σου!εχω 4 ζευγαρια!τα 3 μονο με κολπα με καθρεπτες τα βλεπω να ζευγαρωνουν!το τεταρτο επειδη το ειχα στο γραφειο μου διπλα,στη δουλεια με εχουν συνηθισει και δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα ο επιδειξιας!!!χε χε χε....

----------


## nicktzad

ναι οντως αυτο φταιει...εγω τα εχω στο μπαλκονι και δεν με βλεπουν και συνεχεια!οποτε μαλλον τα πιανουν οι ντροπες μπροστα μου!!!ρε παιδια να ρωτησω και κατι ακομα,οταν κανω ωοσκοπηση περνω τα αυγα ενα ενα απο τη φωλια και τα κοιταω ή σηκωνω ολη την φωλια??στην δευτερη περιπτωση δεν θα δημιουργηθει προβλημα με την καναρα??

----------


## mitsman

εγω βγαζω ολη την φωλια!δεν θελω να με δει η καναρα να τα πειραζω!!!βεβαια οπως σου ειπα εγω το εχω κανει 6-7 φορες!οποτε δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο να ακουσεις εμενα!θα σου πουν τα παιδια για πιο σιγουρα.απλα για να εχεις μια πρωτη γνωμη!και βεβαια κανω οσο πιο γρηγορα μπορω!βεβαια πολυ προσεκτικα!

----------


## nicktzad

ειτε ετσι ειτε αλλιως την φοβαμαι πολυ την ολη διαδικασια.για να δουμε τι θα μας πουνε και οι πιο ειδικοι...σε ευχαριστω πολυ παντως Δημητρη!!!με τι φακο κανουμε ωοσκοπηση??ξερεις??με αυτους που εχουν μπλε χρωμα??

----------


## mitsman

Πρεπει να τους ξεπερασεις κατι τετοιους φοβους γιατι δεν βγαινουν σε καλο!εγω φοβομουν να αλλαξω τα αυγα με ψευτικα κ ετσι εχασα ενα νεοσσο!η διαδικασια ειναι πολυ απλη!την εβδομη μερα απο την γεννηση του τελαιταιου αυγου θα παρεις την φωλια θα πας σε ενα σκοτεινο δωματιο και με ενα φακο δυνατο(οι led ειναι τετοιοι) με οσο πιο συγκεντρωτικη δεσμη γινεται ο φακος!εγω να φανταστεις το εκανα με το φακο του κινητου μου κ ειχα το ιδιο ακριβως αποτελεσμα!μην πας να δωσεις λεφτα για φακο ειδικο ειναι η γνωμη μου!

----------


## nicktzad

θα ακουσω νομιζω και ο θεος βοηθος!!θα σηκωσω την φωλια και οτι γινει εγινε...!!αμα δεν πειραματιστεις δεν μαθαινεις...
ααα ξεχασα να σας πω,σημερα ειχα και τεταρτο αυγο,διαφορα στο χρωμα δεν ειδα οποτε μαλλον ερχετε και πεμπτο...το κακο ειναι οτι μαζευτηκαν πολλα και η καναρα εχει αρχισει και τα κλωσαει απο το δευτερο.για να δουμε τι θα γινει αν βγουνε ολα...

----------


## mitsman

σηκωσε την καναρα με ηρεμες κινησεις και κανε την ολη διαδικασια με συντομια!δεν θα αντιμετωπισεις κανενα προβλημα!τα αυγο προσεχε μονο!την καναρα μην την φοβασαι!

----------


## jk21

> με τι φακο κανουμε ωοσκοπηση??ξερεις??με αυτους που εχουν μπλε χρωμα??


αυτοι που κυκλοφορουν παντου πια και εχουν τα λευκα λεντακια μπροστα κανουν τελεια δουλεια! δεν χρειαζεται να παρεις καποιον αλλον πιο ειδικο

----------


## nicktzad

καταλαβα jk21 ποιους φακες λες.αυτοι κανουν τελεια δουλεια αλλα εγω δεν ξερω αν θα καταλαβω τι γινετε μεσα στο αυγο.δεν το εχω ξανακανει!!
Mitsman μονο τα αυγα δεν φοβαμαι.φοβαμαι μην τρομαξω την καναρα με το που θα της παρω την φωλια και δεν ξανακαθησει μετα...

----------


## jk21

αν η φωλια ειναι σε μερος που το προσεγγιζεις ευκολα ,δεν χρειαζεται να την βγαλεις .να το κανεις επι τοπου.η καναρα θα ξανακαθησει.μετακινηση φωλιας (αλλα πολυ συντομη ) για αλλο λογο εχει τυχει να κανω και δεν ειχα προβλημα .δεν νομιζω ουτε εσυ να χεις αλλα δε αυτο καλα ειναι να εχεις και θετικη γνωμη και αλλων που το εχουν δοκιμασει

----------


## nicktzad

την φωλια την εχω βαλει εσωτερικα στο κλουβι.οποτε οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν ειναι ευκολο να κανω ωοσκοπηση ετσι.αν παρω ολο το κλουβι απο το μπαλκονι στο δωματιο στο σκοταδι μηπως θα ειναι καλυτερα???ετσι ωστε να μην καταλαβεις και πολλα οτι της πειραξα την φωλια.ή ειναι χειροτερο αυτο??(πολυ την ξεψυριζω την δουλεια ε??)

----------


## jk21

αν βαλεις χερι στο κλουβι στο σκοταδι θα τρομαξουν περισσοτερο.δεν νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα με μια συντομη εξοδο της φωλιας.αλλα ας σου πουνε και τα παιδια

----------


## nicktzad

ναι σωστα.καλα λες!!θα την βγαλω ετσι οπως τα εχω απο το μπαλκονι.τι θα παθουν για 2 λεπτα??ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια!!

----------


## mitsman

Εγω σου λεω με την παρα πολυ μικρη πειρα μου δεν εχω αντιμετωπισει κανενα προβλημα απολυτως!αλλα καθε περιπτωση καθε πουλι συμπεριφερεται διαφορετικα!με οτι αυτο σημαινει....

----------


## nicktzad

παιδια σημερα εσκασε μυτη και το 5ο και τελευταιο γαλαζοπρασινο αυγο!!για να δουμε τι θα επακολουθησει ....

----------


## mitsman

Αντε με το καλο και τα μικρουλια!!!!

----------


## nicktzad

παιδια μολις εκανα ωοσκοπηση!!!!απο τα 5 τα 2 φαινεται να ειναι ασπορα.φαινονται κατασπρα στο φως.στα αλλα 3 φαινεται μονο ο αεροθαλαμος,φλεβιτσες και γενικα ειναι ποιο σκουρα.αρα εχουν πουλια μεσα?καλα τα λεω??τα ασπορα τα αφηνω να τα κλωσσησει κ αυτα μαζι με τα αλλα ή της τα παιρνω??

----------


## Avdiritis

Άφησέ τα όλα μέσα και όταν με το καλό γεννηθούνε τα πουλάκια μετα απο 2-3 μέρες τα αφαιρείς. Άπειρος είμαι αλλά απο αυτά που έχω διαβάσει...

----------


## Avdiritis

Όσο για τα 3 απο τα 5 που είδες φλεβίτσες έχεις δίκιο και με το καλό να βγούνε τα πουλάκια

----------


## mitsman

ποια μερα βρισκομαστε απο την γεννηση του τελευταιου αβγου??ναι,τα 3 ειναι ενσπορα αν ειδες νευρα!αστα ολα μεσα!ειναι ενα καλο στηριγμα για να παιρνουν τροφη απο την μαμα τους!

----------


## mitsman

τωρα ειδα απο τα μηνυματα παραπανω πως το τελευταιο αυγο εκασε μυτη 15 του μηνα!6 μερες δηλαδη!το πιο πιθανο ειναι να φαινοταν αν ειναι βατεμενο αλλα σε δυο μερες κανε ενα ελεγχο!μπορει να ειναι και το αλλο βατεμενο!

----------


## nicktzad

ναι ειμαστε στην 6 μερα απο το τελευταιο.θα τα ξανακοιταξω αλλα δεν νομιζω Δημητρη.καμια σχεση τα βατεμενα απο τα αβατευτα.τα αβατευτα ηταν σαν να ειχαν νερο μεσα και ο κροκος εκανε βολτες....δεν πειραζει!ας βγουνε τα αλλα 3 και ας εχω 2 ασπορα!!μικρο το κακο...εως και καθολου κακο θα ελεγα!

----------


## mitsman

εννοειται!!!θα τα μεγαλωσει και πιο ευκολα η καναρα!κανε ενα ελεγχο παντως για καλο και κακο σε 3 μερες,ποτε δεν ξερεις!απο την μια μερα στην αλλη εχουν τεραστια διαφορα!αληθεια ειχες αλλαξει τα αυγα με ψευτικα??αν επιτρεπεται το ονομα σου ποιο ειναι??

----------


## nicktzad

Νίκο με λενε.
Οχι δεν τα ειχα αλλαξει γιατι ειχα ληψει για 2 μερες και οταν γυρισα βρηκα 2 αυγα και η καναρα ειχε αρχισει να τα κλωσσαει.οποτε τα αφησα και εγω...τωρα ποτε θα βγουν και με τι διαφορα ημερων ενας θεος ξερει.αραγε τα 3 ενσπορα ειναι γεννημενα και τα 3 στην σειρα ή εχει μεσωλαβησει καποιο ασπορο??δεν εχω ιδεα...θα δειξει σε καμια βδομαδα!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι ενα θεμα αυτο!!!μακαρι να βγουν με την σειρα και να μην εχουν κενο στις μερες γιατι θα εχουμε θεμα τοτε νομιζω!!!εχω δει σε γεννα φιλου μου με 4 αυγα που δεν τα αλλαξε και βγηκαν τα 2 την μια μερα και τα αλλα 2 την επομενη μερα!μακαρι να γινει κατι τετοιο.να γενηθει το ενα την μια μερα και τα αλλα δυο την επομενη!

----------


## nicktzad

για να δουμε φιλε Δημητρη...λιγες μερες ακομα μεινανε!!!

----------


## mitsman

Λογικα 27 του μηνα μεσημερι θα πρεπει να εχουμε εξελιξεις!θα περιμενω με αγωνια!με το καλο....με το καλυτεροτατο!!!

----------


## nicktzad

καπου εκει νομιζω κ εγω οτι θα σκασουν τα μπομπιρια!!!!!ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!

----------


## nicktzad

καταρχην καλημερα,χριστος ανεστη και χρονια πολλα!!!!!
παιδια.....κερναω σημερα!!!!εσκασε ενα αβγο και εχω ενα μικρο φρικιο!!! :Anim 26:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: χαχαχαχαχαα!!!!!σημερα το πρωι το ανακαλυψα!!!χθες ελειπα ολη μερα και δεν ξερω αν βγηκε χθες η σημερα... εβαλα αυγο στους γονεις να το ταισουν(οχι κοκκινο,εβρασα αλλο)....τι αλλο χρειαζεται σε πρωτη φαση εκτος αππο αυγο κ σπορους???καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι λαχανικα κ φρουτα ξεκιναμε μετα απο μια εβδομαδα.σωστα??

----------


## mitsman

Καλημερα Νικο!χρονια πολλα!!!Αληθως ο Κυριος!!!Ναι και εγω ετσι εχω διαβασει!!!εγω δεν δινω καθολου λαχανικο-φρουτα τις πρωτες 10 μερες!Σπορους και αυγοτροφη την οποια αφρατευω!Και με το αυγο εισαι ενταξει!!!απλα μην το αφησεις παραπανω απο μιση μερα γιατι χαλαει και μπορει να δηλητηριασει τα μικρα!!!ειδικα τις ζεστες μερες θελει αλλαγη καθε δυο ωρες!αν μεχρι το μεσημερι δεν εχει βγει αλλο μαλλον σημερα βγηκε!
-στο θεμα μας ωστοσο...τι κερνας?????????????????

----------


## nicktzad

μολις ειδα οτι βγηκε και αλλο ενα μικρο φρικιο...οποτε το πρωτο ητανε χθεσινο και δεν το πηρα χαμπαρι γιατι ελειπα!!!και εχει και εμφανη διαφορα στο μεγεθος με το δευτερο.οποτε για να βγηκανε και τα δυο σημερα αποκλειεται...μα καλα απο το πρωτο αυγο αρχισε να κλωσσαει???
θα ξεκινησω το κερασμα με αυγα,κουλουρια και τσουρεκια και το βραδυ θα βγουμε για κρασια.... :Party0016: 
ή προτιμας τιποτε αλλο??

----------


## mitsman

Με καλυψες!!!αλλα θα προτιμουσα να βγαζεις καμμια φωτο και να μας τις δειξεις ολες μαζι σε καμμια 25αρια μερες!ειναι πολυ ωραιο σκηνικο!για αυτο πρεπει να αλλαζουμε τα αυγα!δεν πειραζει...την επομενη φορα!καμμια φορα βγαινουν και 2 την ιδια μερα!αλλα αφου μου λες οτι εχει και διαφορα!!!
Ποσα περιμενουμε ακομη???Ενα??

----------


## mitsman

Και κατι ακομα!!!οι γονεις ειναι μοζαικ με ιζαμπελ????

----------


## nicktzad

ναι ενα ακομα περιμενω!!!δεν τα αλλαξα τα αυγα γτ ελλειπα κ οταν γυρισα βρηκα δυο που τα κλωσσουσε ηδη..στην επομενη γεννα δηλαδη σε κανενα μηνα!!χεχεχε!!
θα αρχισω την φωτογραφηση απο σημερα.....
οι γονεις ειναι ιζαμπελ εντονο κοκκινο ο πατερας και μοζαικ η μανα τους...!!!!να δουμε τι πουλια θα βγουνε

----------


## jk21

αντε και στο κλαρι Νικολα !!! να τα χαιρονται και συ και οι γονεις τους και καλη συνεχεια!!!  φρεσκο ΑΥΓΟ  ή αυγοτροφη και φυσικα καθαρο νερακι και ολα θα πανε καλα!

----------


## nicktzad

ευχαριστω Δημητρη!!!!απ'το στομα σου και στου θεου το αυτι!!!

----------


## nicktzad

Ηρθε τελευταιο και καταιδρωμενο και το τριτο μικρο σημερα....

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβοοο!!!!αντε με το καλο και στο κλαρι...!!!!Υπομονη τωρα (παλι)...!!!

----------


## mitsman

Για πες μας νεα Νικο...μας εχεις αφησει να ζουμε στο σκοταδισμο 4 μερες τωρα...χα χα χα!!

----------


## nicktzad

επιτηδες δεν σας λεω τιποτα για να μην μου τα ματιαξετε.....  !!!!χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  !!!!πλακα κανω,τα εχω δειξει σε ολο τον κοσμο!!!!
λοιπον,παμε πολυ καλα.τα τρια μικρα μεγαλωνουν γρηγορα  !!!οι γονεις φαινονται πολυ καλοι και οι δυο τους.ταιζουν και τα δυο ολη μερα!!εχουν αρχισει να ψιλοφαινονται και τα χρωματα του πρωτου που βγηκε...   αλλα δεν σας λεω!!θα σας βαλω φωτο μαζεμενες μολις ολοκληρωθει το εργο....   !!!!
να ρωτησω και κατι..  .το τελευταιο γεννηθηκε την τριτη.μηπως απο αυριο να αρχισω να βαζω λιγο καροτακι γτ τα εχω μονο με σπορους και αυγο??

----------


## mitsman

Καλα κανεις...Αυτο σημαινει οτι ολα πανε καλα..δεν θελω τιποτα παραπανω...η συνεχεια σε λιγες μερες!!!

----------


## nicktzad

για καποιο λογο κοπηκε το προηγουμενο μνμ μου!!!λοιπον...πλακα κανω τα εχω δειξει σε ολο τον κοσμο....
τα μικρα μεγαλωνουν γρηγορα,οι γονεις φαινονται πολυ καλοι και οι δυο...ταιζουν ολη μερα και αρσενικο και θηλυκο!!!εχουν αρχισει να ψιλοφαινονται και τα χρωματα του πρωτου μικρου αλλα δεν σας λεω!!!θα σας δειξω φωτο μαζεμενες μολις ολοκληρωθει το εργο!!
να ρωτησω κ κατι...το τελευταιο μικρο βγηκε την τριτη.μηπως απο αυριο να αρχιζα να τους βαζω λιγο καροτακι γτ τα εχω μονο με αυγο και σπορους ή οχι ακομα???
παρτε και μια φωτο απο τα δυο μικρα ετσι για ζεσταμα....

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## douke-soula

να τα χαιρεσαι τα μικρα σου (φτου φτου φτου για να μην ξεχνιομαστε) :Party0011:  :Party0011:  :Party0011: 
νομιζω οτι ηρθε η ωρα να ανοιξεις ενα καινουργιο θεμα
 γιατι δεν ταιριαζει πλεον ο τιτλος "δεν πυρωνουν"

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Γλύκα ειναι να σου ζήσουν!!!! :Jumping0045:  νομίζω ότι πρέπει να βγάλεις τα αυγά από μέσα αφού ειναι άσπορα μην σπάσουν και γίνει χάλια η φωλιά αλλά άσε να στο πουν πιο έμπειρη γιατί εγώ είμαι νιάτο ( στα κανάρια)χαχαχα :Happy0187:

----------


## nicktzad

θα το ανοιξω το καινουργιο θεμα μολις βαλω τις φωτο μαζεμενες.....

----------


## nicktzad

> Γλύκα ειναι να σου ζήσουν!!!! νομίζω ότι πρέπει να βγάλεις τα αυγά από μέσα αφού ειναι άσπορα μην σπάσουν και γίνει χάλια η φωλιά αλλά άσε να στο πουν πιο έμπειρη γιατί εγώ είμαι νιάτο ( στα κανάρια)χαχαχα


ευχαριστω ....τα εχω βγαλει τα ασπορα τα αυγα!!!

----------


## vagelis76

φτου  !!!!!!

άντε και στο κλαρί  :winky:

----------


## nicktzad

*Ε Υ Χ Α Ρ Ι Σ Τ Ω ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !*

----------


## jk21

οταν τα μικρα ειναι τρια και κατω καλα ειναι να αφηνουμε τις πρωτες 6-7 μερες τα ασπορα μεσα ή καλυτερα πλαστικα αν εχουμε.τα βοηθουν να στηριζονται οταν ζητανε τροφη και επισης να παιρνουνε καλη ανατομικη θεση για τα ποδια τους στην φωλια.ετσι εχω ακουσει απο οταν ημουν τελειως απειρος ,ετσι λεω και τωρα που ειμαι λιγοτερο αλλα ακομη μαθαινω

να σου ζησουνε ΝΙΚΟΛΑ!!!! ειδες οτι η υπομονη στο τελος εφερε χαρα!

----------


## panos70

Να τα χαιρεσαι τα μικρα σου καμια φορα απο τετοια ζευγαρια βγενουν καταπληκτικα χρωματα θα περιμενουμε να τα δουμε με αγωνια οταν γινουν 4-5 μηνων οταν θα παρουν το τελικο και κανονικο τους χρωμα

----------


## nicktzad

Δημητρη τα ασπορα σημερα τα εβγαλα...τα ειχα μεσα δηλ. για 6 -7 μερες.και τα ποδια τους φαινονται οκ.τα κοιταζω καθημερινως γιατι εχω δει διαφορα προβληματα εδω μεσα οπου δημιουργουνται που ουτε τα φανταζομουνα.

εντωμεταξυ σημερα επιασα να ελεγξω τον αρσενικο για λιπος (γιατι ειχε πριν ξεκινησω προετοιμασια και του ειχα κανει διαιτα) και ειδα οτι εχει μαζεψει παλι ρε γαμωτο.προφανως απο την προετοιμασια που τους εκανα και απο οσο καιρο κλωσουσε η καναρα παρολο που τα ειχα μονο με σπορους αυτο το διαστημα.τι κανω τωρα??προφανως δεν περνει για διαιτα γιατι ταιζει τα μικρα.αλλα για δευτερη γεννα τον περνει ή θα γινει αλλος τοσος??

Παναγιωτη εγω να δεις με τι αγωνια περιμενω να δω τα χρωματα τους!!!!!και αμα ειναι και αρσενικα....καλα κελαιδηματα!!! :Anim 26:  :Youpi:  :Anim 26:  :Youpi:  :Anim 26:

----------


## jk21

τι μιγμα σπορων δινεις; οσο ταιζεις τα μικρα ειναι δυσκολο να βγαλεις τον κροκο απο την διαιτα τους.μετα θα τον περασουμε διαιτα και στο αυγο.οταν ανεξαρτητοποιηθουν τα μικρα και θα ειναι σε αλλο κλουβι.ομως θελω το μιγμα σπορων αν ειναι επωνυμο .αν ειναι η χυμα κελαηδινη παλι ,ξερω πανω κατω τι εχει.θα πρεπει να βρεις μιγμα χωρις ρουπσεν αλλα και με καταλληλη τροποποιηση να μειωθει και το νιζερ αν εχει (που θα εχει) .πες μου και θα δουμε.οσο ειναι τα μικρα μαζι ειναι δυσκολο να κανεις αλλες αλλαγες.βαλε και μια φωτο της κοιλιας παντως

----------


## nicktzad

χυμα κελαιδινη τους δινω η οποια ειναι τιγκα στο ρουπσεν και στο αγκαθι.αφου χωρισω τα μικρα θα βγαλω αυτους τους σπορους απο την διατροφη του,σωστα??θα σου βαλω και μια φωτο μολις βγαλω να δεις την κοιλια του αλλα δεν χρειαζεται νομιζω γιατι θα τρομαξεις.....!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Αγκαθι???εχω την εντυπωση οτι αγκαθι εχουν οι τροφες για καρδερινες οι οποιες ειναι πολυ πιο πλουσιες σε σπορους απο αυτες των καναρινιων αλλα και πιο λιπαρες!μηπως εκει ειναι το προβλημα???λεω τωρα εγω!και λιπος να εχει πολλες φορες βγαζει γονιμα αυγα!δεν πρεπει να του κοψεις το αυγο τωρα!ουτε νομιζω οτι εχεις καιρο για διαιτες αν θες να προσπαθησεις για μια ακομη γεννα...λεω τωρα εγω!οι ειδικοι θα μας πουν βεβαια!
Να σου ζησουν να τα χαιρεσαι και να τα προσεχεις!!με το καλο και στο κλαρι!!!!

----------


## jk21

εχω την εντυπωση οτι λεει για αγκαθι μαλλον το νιζερ ..για κοιτα εδω

http://jk21.yooblog.gr/2009/02/12/%C...9%CE%BF%CF%85/

αναγνωριζεις ποιους σπορους εχει τομιγμα;  δεν νομιζω να εχει ουτε αγκαθι μαριας
201810-01.jpg
 ουτε το teasle  (thistle ) seed  (σπορος του φυτου διπσακος που ειναι ιδιαιτερα αγαπητος στις καρδερινες ) 
teazle.jpg
και τα δυο δεν εχουν πολυ υψηλα λιπαρα αλλα καπως παραπανω απο τον καναρινοσπορο.ουτε αμυλουχα θα μπορουσες να τα πεις .αν θυμαμαι καλα εχουν γυρω στο 15-20%  πολυ πιο κατω απο το 42% σχεδον  του ρουπσεν .να μην βαλω μεσα σε αυτα και τα κιτρινοκοκκινα μπαλακια του ζαχαρομπισκοτου γεματα λαδι και χρωστικη που συνηθως εχουν μεσα οι καληδινες.περα απο αντικατασταση του μιγματος  οσο το ενηλικο ειναι με τους νεοσσους καμμια διαιτα! ειδικα στο αυγο.

----------


## small676

Να τα χαίρεσαι τα μικρά σου φίλε. Δεν πυρώνουν-δεν πυρώνουν και στο τέλος πολύτεκνος χαζομπαμπάς

----------


## nicktzad

δεν πυρωνουν δεν πυρωνουν...... τελικα φωτια εγιναν!!!!
λοιπον παιδια το νιζερ εννουσα τελικα και μπερδευτηκα..εχει αρκετο μεσα,οχι τρελες ποσοτητες,αλλα εχει...μολις μεγαλωσουν τα μικρα θα την αλλαξω.
οσο για την δευτερη γεννα δημητρη ειμαι υπο σκεψη!!αν βγουν κανα δυο τρια ακομα καλα θα ειναι.θα χαρισω και κανενα,καπως θα τα βολεψω. αλλα φοβαμαι μην γινουν παραπανω κ μετα δεν εχω που να τα βαλω..!!θα το σκεφτω λιγακι ακομα!

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ οσο ειναι με μικρα αραιωσε με κεχρι βαζοντας μισο κεχρι μισο μιγμα σπορων.μετα θα δουμε .το νιζερ δεν πειραζει να υπαρχει και στην νεα τροφη αν βρεις κατι εκει που εισαι.ρουπσεν ομως να το κοψεις αν γινεται.αναζητησε μιγμα για καναρινια εμφανισης ή τυπου  οπως λεγονται (posture ) χωρις ρουπσεν .αν δεν βρεις εκει ψαξτο μεσω e-shop 

εσυ δεν θες αλλη γεννα αλλα δεν θα σε ρωτυσουνε.αν η θηλυκια θελει και να την χωρισεις θα τα αραδιαζει κατω για καποιο διαστημα και θα ειναι κριμα .αν παντως αποφασισεις να τα χωρισεις απο τωρα ,με το που θα ξεχωρισεις τους νεοσσους ,κοβεις την αυγοτροφη που δινεις και θα σου πω να κανεις καποια διαιτης που και αυτη θα δινεται αραια και για ναμην οδηγηθει σε πτεροροια το αρσενικο απο την αποτομη διαιτα.ειδικα αν δεν βρεις στα μερη σου πρωτεινουχους σπορους οπως η περιλλα και η κια που θα αντικαστησουν ολους τους αλλους λιπαρους σπορους στο μιγμα και θα ειναι αυτες μαζι μονο με κεχρι και βρωμη (αν υπαρχει στο παρον και την τρωνε ).αστα τωρα αυτα και θαυμαζε τα κουκλακια που μεγαλωνουν!

----------


## nicktzad

επειδη εχω κοιταξει εδω για περιλα και κια και δεν εχω βρει, αν γνωριζεις μεσω e shop καπου που μπορω να βρω στειλε μου ενα πμ γιατι θα χρειαστω σιγουρα...
οσο για τις διαιτες εχουμε καιρο ακομα, οπως λες ας καμαρωσω λιγο τα πιτσιρικια μου.....!!!

----------


## jk21

εχουν ολα τα e-shop του χωρου απο οτι εχω δει .θα σου τα στειλω με pm (οσα ξερω γιατι δημιουργουνται και καινουργια σιγα σιγα ) και απο κει και περα κανονιζεις εσυ

----------


## nicktzad

ok Δημητρη!!πηρα το πμ σου.ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια!!!

----------


## mitsman

Νικο να δοκιμασεις το μηλοξυδο σττο νερο του αρσενικου!εγω επαθα πλακα!!!Βοηθαει παρα πολυ το πουλι να χασει λιπος!

----------


## nicktzad

σε τι αναλογια το βαζω Δημητρη???

----------


## mitsman

Για τωρα που ειναι για διαιτα μπορεις να βαλεις μια αναλογια 2/10 ή 3/10 δηλαδη 20 ml μηλοξυδο και 80 ml νερο!εγω ειχα βαλει 30 μηλοξυδο και 70 νερο!μπορεις ομως να χορηγεις και 1 εβδομαδα καθε μηνα σε δοση μισου κουταλιου ανα 100 ml νερου,οχι τοσο πολυ  για την αποφυγη παχυνσης οσο προληπτικα για ασθενειες και για τα θρεπτικα συστατικα του!

----------


## nicktzad

στην διαιτα καθημερινα του το δινω????δεν θα το "κοψει" η κοιλιαμε τοση ξυνα???χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!ει  ναι οντως τοσο αποτελεσματικο για το λιπος??θα το δοκιμασω μολις ξεμπερδεψει με ταισματα...θα με λυγισει αυτο το πουλι καθε τοσο με το λιπος του...

----------


## mitsman

Εγω εκανα δεν θυμαμαι ποσο καιρο διαιτα σε ενα πουλακι που ειχε λιπος και δεν μπορουσα να το συνεφερω με τιποτα!ειχα φτιαξει μειγμα μονο με ασπουρι κ περιλλα στις σωστες αναλογιες κ εδινα 4 γραμμαρια την ημερα και τον ειχα και σε κλουβα του μετρου!και με το που του εβαλα μηλοξυδο σε μια εβδομαδα το πουλι δεν ειχε μιλαμε ουτε ιχνος απο λιπος!ειναι ενος φιλου μου εκεινο το πουλακι και δεν εχει ακομη καθολου βγαλει!!!ναι στην διαιτα καθημερινα!τις αναλογιες μου τις εχουν πει παιδια απο εδω μεσα!που ξερουν,σιγουρα!!!
εχουμε βγει εκτος θεματος αντε γεια!!!πολυ γελιο...χα χα χα!!!δεν πυρωνει λεει....χα χα χα χα χα χα χα!!!

----------


## nicktzad

χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!οντως.....δε  ν πειραζει,ολα στο ιδιο story ειναι!!!το ενα φερνει το αλλο!!αχαχαχαχαχα!!!
κοιτα εγω κλουβι του μετρου δεν εχω να τον βαλω αλλα θα τον βαλω σε ζευγαρωστρα με δυο κλαδια να πεταει απο την μια στην αλλη πλευρα!!

----------


## jk21

ΜΗΤΣΑΡΑ για πρωτη φορα θα σε μαλωσω .......   και ας αδυνατισε το πουλακι.το ξυδι που ειπες ηταν υπεραρκετο και ευχομαι να μην εχει πειραξει το στομαχι του.δεν χρειαζονται υπερβολες! και ενα κουταλι του γλυκου σε ποτιστρα 100 ml ειναι υπεραρκετο σε διαιτα.ομως το πουλακι εδω δεν πρεπει να παρει μηλοξυδο σε ποσοτητα διαιτας γιατι απο τα υγρα που εκρινει στο στομα του (και που ισως επηρεαζονται απο το μηλοξυδο ) προετοιμαζει το μιγμα τροφης στον προλοβο που δινει τα μικρα.μια δοση μικρη ομως πχ 1/3 κουταλι γλυκου σε 100 ml νερου δεν ενοχλει σοβαρα.μετα τον απογαλακτισμο και χωρισμο των νεοσσων ειπαμε διαιτα!

----------


## mitsman

Χαιρομαι που με μαλωνετε γιατι ετσι θα μαθω!Πρεπει καποια πραγματα να τα φιλτραρω περισσοτερο.η δοσολογια αυτη μου την προτειναν!
Σας παραθετω και την συζητηση.Δεν ειμαι εγω σε θεση να αμφισβητησω τους τοσο πιο εμπειρους απο εμενα!διαβαστε λιγο http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CE%B1/page2

----------


## mitsman

Να προσθεσω οτι το εκανα και εγω τοτε...με 20 μηλοξυδο και 80 νερο για τρεις μερες και δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα!το πουλακι ειναι υγιεστατο και χαλαει τον κοσμο απο το κελαηδημα!!Ο Νικος επισης ειπε οτι κατι τετοιο θα το κανει οταν ξεμπερδεψει με τα ταισματα των μικρων!!
Νικο δεν το συζηταμε οτι θα κανεις αυτο που λεει ο κ.Δημητρης!ενταξει??

----------


## jk21

Ο ΒΑΣΙΛΗς το ειχε κανει για 3 μερες.δεν σου κρυβω οτι και τοτε μου φανηκε αρκετο (ή μαλλον τι να κρυψω το ειχα αναφερει )  αλλα για 3 μερες ισως να μην δημιουργει προβλημα ,ισως και σε 2 παραπανω.μπορει.αλλα στο αδυνατισμα εξηγησα και εκει οτι θελει συνεχη χορηγηση για καποιες εβδομαδες.ισως και συνεχη χορηγηση σε μικρη ποσοτητα.παντως καλα που μου το θυμησες να βρω ευκαρια να την μπω στο λαρισαιο οτι παρασυρει τη νεολαια 

*βρε αν ηθελα να σε μαλωσω θα ειχες παρει πμ που θα τα ακουγες χοντρα.πηρες ; δεν πηρες!

----------


## mitsman

Απο ανθρωπους σαν εσας χαιρομαι να με μαλωνουν απο την αποψη οτι το κανουν για το καλο μου!!!δεν το συζηταω αυτο!!!
οποτε για να παρει μια απαντηση ο Νικος τι προγραμμα διατροφης πρεπει να ξεκινησει οταν τελειωσουν τα ταισματα των νεοσσων??
3,5 γραμμαρια ασπουρι με περιλλα στην σωστη αναλογια,μπροκολο-πικροραδικα εναλλαξ και στο νερο καθημερινα μισο κουταλακι του γλυκου μηλοξυδο???
θα μπορουσε ταυτοχρονα να χορηγει μεσω νερου πολυβιταμινη ωστε να μην χασει δυναμεις???

----------


## nicktzad

λοιπον παιδια με εχετε ψιλομπερδεψει.....οτι θα αρχισω την διαιτα και τα ξυδια αφου τελειωσει με το ταισμα των μικρων αυτο εννοειτε.
το μιγμα το εχουμε ξεκαθαρισει.αυτο που δεν καταλαβα ειναι *ποσο ξυδι* βαζω στο νερο και για *ποσο καιρο*.δεν θελω να διαλυσω το στομαχι του πουλιου!!!επισης μπορει να κανω μια δευτερη προσπαθεια για γεννα και οτι βγαλουν!!θα δειξει!!!
επισης το πικροραδικο ποιο ειναι και που το βρισκω???αν γινετε βαλτε μου μια φωτο αν εχετε!!!και τελος πολυβιταμινες του εβαζα και την πρωτη φορα που του εκανα διαιτα αρκετα συχνα στο νερο!!

----------


## jk21

ταραξακο ή πικροραδικο ή πικραλιδα ή αγριομαρουλο


οπου το βρεις σε κηπους (το ξεχωριζεις απο μακρια απο το χαρακτηριστικο λουλουδακι ή απο το κοτσανι που στην κορυφη εχει τους γνωστους <<κλεφτες>> σπορους σε ταξιανθια 

http://www.iama.gr/ethno/PathiseisHp...p%20Miltos.pdf

,το βγαζεις με την ριζα το δυνατον ,το πλενεις καλα και αφου στεγνωσει δινεις το πανω μερος για φαι και την ριζα την σπας λιγο και την βραζεις 5 λεπτα .δινεις το βρασμενο οταν κρυωσει αντι νερου (το κρατας στο ψυγειο και 2 μερες αν θες κλειστο στον αερα ) .στο νερο ή σε αυτο  το αφεψημα βαζεις στα 100 ml μισο κουταλακι μηλοξυδο και οταν συνηθισει και εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν δειχνει να ενοχλειται το κανεις τις παρακατω μερες σε 1 κουταλι του γλυκου ανα 100 ml .σιγουρα για 2 βδομαδες και μετα (θα εχουμε μαλλον και αποτελεσματα ) αρκετα λιγοτερο.μεχρι τοτε θα τα ξαναπουμε γιατι τωρα γνωμη μου ειναι να ξαναπροσπαθησεις.απο τωρα μπορεις καθε μερα να βαζεις κατι λιγοτερο απο μισο κουταλακι μηλοξυδο σε 100gr νερου.βασικοτατο να ειναι βιολογικο και να καθως το κουνας να φαινεται σαν να εχει λιγη <<μακα>>  σαν βρωμια μεσα που ειναι στην ουσια η αποδειξη οτι ειναι αφιλτραριστο (οπως πρεπει! )

----------


## nicktzad

α αυτο ειναι ?? το ταραξακο λεγετε και πικροραδικο???καταλαβα...καπ  οιος μου το ειχε ξαναπει εδω μεσα.μπορει και εσυ.τους το εδινα οταν τους εκανα διατροφη για να πυρωσουν!!
τωρα ξεκαθαριστηκε με το ξυδι...ευχαριστω!!

----------


## jk21

ραδικι επισης πικρο αλλα αλλο ειδος το cichorium intibus επισης πικρο ειναι και αυτο 
http://laspistasteria.wordpress.com/...orium-intybus/  με επισης καλες ιδιοτητες αλλα σαν το ταραξακο ,κανενα αλλο!

----------


## nicktzad

αυτο και αν το εχω δει!!οπου και να γυρισεις θα το δεις μπροστα σου.αλλα δεν ηξερα οτι ειναι τοσο θαυματουργο και αυτο.και δεν ηξερα αν κανει να το φανε τα καναρινια!!

----------


## jk21

δινε  ζωχο επισης (ολα τα ειδη που βλεπεις εδω http://www.google.gr/search?q=sonchu...w=1280&bih=779  )  .και τις κορυφες του ανθους που τωρα εχει κλεισει πριν ανοιξουν.τις αλλαζουν τα φωτα .εχουν σε μαλακη μορφη το σπορο μεσα

τσουκνιδα , αλσηνη (στελλαρια )  αλλες δυο πολυ καλες προτασεις

----------

